
Show HN: TimePike – employees time tracking, simplified - wsieroci
https://www.timepike.com
======
wsieroci
Hi HN,

I built TimePike because in all my previous jobs there was a problem: tracking
my working hours and holidays was not an easy task. I was working mostly in
Software Houses, but not only. We did not have a proper software.

TimePike is solution to those problems. It lets track working hours, overtime,
sick leaves, work from homes, and holidays. You can see who is on holiday
today. Agencies/consulting firms can generate automatic reports and invoices
for their clients.

Primarily I am totally/passionately focusing on building solution which is
super simple to use. Most of tools I have stumbled upon were really way too
complicated.

You can try it for free. I am looking for feedback!

Cheers, Wiktor

